# 24v VVT Mapping



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Below, is a graph of rpm vs mass airflow (g/s), showing intake cam advance on the z (color) axis. The deg advance vs colors is shown on the upper left key.








Now, below is a graph of rpm vs mass airflow (g/s), showing intake cam solenoid duty cycle (%) on the z (color) axis. The deg advance vs colors is shown on the upper right key.









That's what I have so far for a chipped 'high flowing' R32. If anyone would like to send me some datalogs for different 24v setups, the more the merrier. This could be helpful information for those trying to program VVT on various standalone computers










_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 3:08 PM 9-30-2008_


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_This could be helpful information for those trying to program VVT on various standalone computers

As long as it helps you, I got the VVT with the stand alone...
and the strong desire to learn absolutely nothing about it. 
Go KPtuned!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (billyVR6)*

I hear you on that! Here is a plot of what it looks like vs engine load. It approximates how it would be programmed on a car that uses a MAP sensor:
Cam angle is shown on the z (color) axis, with respect to rpm and % load.








I left the data points on this one so you can see where the software did some 'guessing.' Two things that are for sure, base timing at low rpm, advances in the mids, and rolls back at the top end. 


_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 3:07 PM 9-30-2008_


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (need_a_VR6)*

We actually played around with the VVT using our standalone, and picked up and incredible amount of torque down low.
Really useful stuff.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (need_a_VR6)*


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (PowerDubs)*

finally http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cprobst (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (need_a_VR6)*

could you explain what the graphs mean? what inputs are you using to make the graph? I see one is engine speed but not sure what the other one is. Thanks


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (cprobst)*

I'll edit the first post with some explanation.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I'll edit the first post with some explanation.


Still greek to me!!








I mean.. I understand the charts to an extent..where more + less are.. but as far as me actually sitting down and tuning anything based off of this.. nah.
I wonder if the ECU is actually changing the amount of adjustment _because_ of the larger cams and its 'adaptation' it likes to do. 
For example I know it changesd stuff based upon readings it gets for my high-flow cats.. gets past a certain point and can't adapt anymore so throws a code and eventually a MIL. Same thing when I ran a bored out TB = adaptation code.
I'd hate to think that the ECU might be backing off adjustments (therefore loosing potential power) because it expects stock cams.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_We actually played around with the VVT using our standalone, and picked up and incredible amount of torque down low.
Really useful stuff.









yeah i read that in the GP car thread. good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
alot of good things coming out of that build and i'm so excited for the 24v scene


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (L.I. Dan)*

Good info. The highflow cats shouldnt do anything as the post cat o2 sensors dont affect tuning. The ECU MAY go into a 'safe mode' when the MIL is on though, and THAT might reduce power.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_

Still greek to me!!









I hear ya man, I'm still learning! I don't think the ecu can actually make closed loop changes to the VVT. Just looking at the log values there are a few overlapping points that are within 2deg. Pretty sure the whole thing runs off of some load/rpm map or maps, that key in on certain advance values. That way the ECU can change the actual signal to the VVT solenoid in small increments to get the desired advance. One tell tale of that is a 'desired' advance column and an actual advance one.
If one was doing this from scratch, at least for WOT, I could start doing MAF logs with different cam advance values. More mass air = more power under similar conditions, generally. Obviously doing it on the dyno would be easier. Ignition timing would have to be modded after the fact as well. 
Obviously I need more logging, long pulls in 4th gear at WOT would be the best
Fuel is a whole other story...


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (need_a_VR6)*

I think the OE tune uses VVT for mostly emissions purposes, not as much for power. I wonder if many chip makers are actually tuning that stuff properly. I hope Unitronic does


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (PhReE)*

Exhaust cam, I buy that. You can see how the intake cam is advanced around 40deg at 2500 or so at full load. That will help torque quite a bit.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_long pulls in 4th gear at WOT would be the best

Ha.. yea cops would love me topping out 4th over 120mph..


----------



## cprobst (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (PowerDubs)*

alright the graphs make a little more sense now, for the cam angle is this showing advanced timing or retard timing or both


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_ I wonder if many chip makers are actually tuning that stuff properly.


I do.









-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

I do.









Details or leave








The graphs show advance from base, 0 is the bottom limit, 52 is the upper limit. Those represent 52deg ATDC intake valve opening at 0 advance, and 52deg BTDC intake valve opening at 52deg advance with stock cams.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (need_a_VR6)*

What's to tell?
There is an optimal cam phase angle for different rpm thru the powerband.
Stock 24v mapping has high advance in the midrange at light load to
maximize egr effect. 

-Jeff


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (Jefnes3)*

That second tidbit is a good one and one that I had not thought of. 
In your experience does backing off the cam angle at high rpm and high load increase power vs max cam advance? I've heard of many different theories on the topic.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_
Ha.. yea cops would love me topping out 4th over 120mph..









psch. that's not too bad. lol


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_
psch. that's not too bad. lol

How I get datalogs of high load, long pulls isn't my problem. TRACK


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (need_a_VR6)*

or a dyno..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (One Gray GLI)*

Costs more


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (need_a_VR6)*

talk to somebody who tunes cars with VVT. Iam sure u can talk to somebody who tunes all them kseries cars.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (fourthchirpin)*

I already talked Jeff Evan's ear off right after calling his Alma Mater a bunch a hippies.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_That second tidbit is a good one and one that I had not thought of. 
In your experience does backing off the cam angle at high rpm and high load increase power vs max cam advance? I've heard of many different theories on the topic.


VVt is infinitely variable, NOT a single position on/off. (intake cam)
at ~every load/rpm point there is a best intake cam angle.
'Hot rod theory' says from a typical fixed cam setup: advance cam for better low end and retard for better top end. 
VVT allows us to do BOTH.
These ideas hold true on the 24v, generally speaking.
Applying FULL advance or FULL retard does not make optimal power.

-Jeff


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (Jefnes3)*

''Everybody knows you never go full retard. ''


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (PowerDubs)*

^^^ Well played, never saw that one coming!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

have anyone tried dyno a 24v without the vvt..?if i do not remember wrong..killa runs without vvt on his 24v standalone..


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

That would make no sense..and less power.
The only reason a few guys run without it on standalone is because they don't know how to make it work and it is easier to ignore it.
They may claim it doesn't make a difference but it does.. same with the variable manifold. (sorry Paul







)


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

I picked up 15whp from running my vvt.One the dyno i ran it at 80% and made 223whp turned it up to 90% and went down to 214whp.I never dynoed it any other way but i have it at 50% now and it feels like its making more power this way.I have it 30% from 0 to 3500 and 50% from 3500 to 8000


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (killacoupe)*

And you dont even have cams? What SEM are you running again?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_ same with the variable manifold. (sorry Paul







)

Haha, when you launch at 5800 the variable manifold doesn't make a difference








Jeff, I was speaking in general terms. It seems that many vvt setups seem to be coming up max advance around 3-5k and then it slowly gets less as rpm goes up. Do you seem to have similar experience on most setups?
Chris, is your ouput 100% duty cycle = grounded all the time, or the opposite?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Why retard the cam: as exhaust back pressure goes up (with rpm)
you'll get greater flow reversion, so retard the cam to reduce or eliminate
overlap.
Single case: near redline WOT
On an N/A car you might see best power near full retard.
On a boosted car with a small turbine housing best power may occur at full retard, or better power if you could retard further. (think high exhaust back pressure)
On a boosted car with a larger turbine housing, less retard makes more power. (think low exhaust pressure compared to boost)

Just thoughts....
Tuning cam phase is fairly easy, just another aspect of tuning optimization.
I suggest going to dig up some SAE papers on the subject if you care to get into the therory and/or practice of cam phase control.
Synopsis: 
exhaust cam control has VERY little effect on power
intake cam control has great effect on power

-Jeff


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Jeff, thanks and it makes sense. I have a few references that didn't agree and it's always nice to hear some real world examples.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Jeff, lets throw this on the table then- 
If all the existing flash options are already pretty close to ideal on the fuel and spark curves.. how much power is honestly left to be gained by playing with the cam timing?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

I think there was an interesting point there about exhaust back pressure that Jeff made. The less you have, the more overlap you can run without charge dilution.


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_And you dont even have cams? What SEM are you running again?

DTA


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Jeff, lets throw this on the table then- 
If all the existing flash options are already pretty close to ideal on the fuel and spark curves.. how much power is honestly left to be gained by playing with the cam timing?










Most current N/A flashes have ZERO fuel tuning vs. stock.
(proof is in the various posted dyno charts)
If you look at the peak numbers ONLY, there are little gains, OEM is pretty good, IF you have no significant hardware mods. Realize this is a single operating point.
Cam phase tuning gains the most over the remainder of the powerband,
from ~2500-5500rpm. There are many options: tune for max torque or
(like the mk5 R32) make a FLAT torque curve. 
Synopsis: mid range rpm torque gains of 2-10% when playing with cam
phase control. The more radical your hardware the more likely you will benefit from cam phase tuning.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Found this on a german site- bable fish translated it-

The controlling of the cam shafts
The principle of the double cam shaft adjustment is extended with the 3,2-Liter-Motor additionally around the potential of the continuous adjustment of the exhaust cam wave. The timing angle of the inlet cam shaft amounts to 52° KW, that here for the first time the exhaust cam wave 42° KW. The basic position with the engine start is appropriate with the inlet cam shaft for late valve opening. With the exhaust cam wave safe starting in the late position under all operating conditions, particularly possible at low temperatures, was not due to the further switching position. Therefore the exhaust cam wave verse plate is mechanically blocked by means of lockbolts in the position “early valve opening”. Thus the engine start under all boundary conditions takes place reliably with minimum valve overlap, which is also the best operating position for the no-load operation.
The extended switching position of the exhaust cam wave results in shifted basic position a maximum overlap angle in connection with one around 7°KW toward “late opening” of 47°KW opposite 19°KW in the case of past applications. This is not fully used in the enterprise, but the overlap range is shifted to late. Instead of shoving out the burned gas in the inlet channel and back sucking into the combustion chamber (reaspirative recycling of exhaust gases) the whereabouts of a part of the remainder gas in the cylinder (residuale AGR) are reached. Thus the following advantages result in the case of the internal recycling of exhaust gases (AGR).
- Consumption saving by reduced gas change work
- increased partial load range with recycling of exhaust gases
- improves quiet running
- smaller sensitivity to mixture fluctuations
- Recycling of exhaust gases already with cold engine possible
A reduction of consumption around 4% opposite the 3,2-L-Motoren used so far and around 6,5% opposite the 2,8-L-Basismotor is obtained in a far partial load range. With the operating point Pe=2bar/n=2000/min. the specific fuel consumption 360g/kWh amounts to.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Hi guy's,
Do you happen to know at what PWM frequency the solenoids are controlled?
Also is there a (PWM, duty or frequency) compensation map for oil temp and pressure?
Thanks, 
Marco.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

I never had a stock ecu to measure, unfortunately. I was just going to keep upping the frequency until the solenoids stopped buzzing. 
There's no compensation map for the adjustment, it's all done closed loop instead. The cam angle sensor actually rides on the camshaft itself, not the gear. When the cam is advanced the phasing of the cam signal is moved as well, and this can be decoded into actual movement by comparing it to the crank position at the instant.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I never had a stock ecu to measure, unfortunately. I was just going to keep upping the frequency until the solenoids stopped buzzing. 

Well now you lost me, how did you figured out the CAM sensor info then? Did you guy’s tuned it on a dyno and played with the VVT until you got MBT for all cells?

_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_ There's no compensation map for the adjustment, it's all done closed loop instead. The cam angle sensor actually rides on the camshaft itself, not the gear. When the cam is advanced the phasing of the cam signal is moved as well, and this can be decoded into actual movement by comparing it to the crank position at the instant.

Yes, but I guess the Motronic has probably different compensation maps, for oil temp, pressure and bat voltage. 
Changing the PWM frequency, will change the solenoid reaction time and position, sure you have the closed loop (PID) control, but if you do not have the correct frequency, it will over (or under) shoot all the time, and it will be almost impossible to find the right PID values and, duty cycle values for the complete map (it will work fine in one part of the map, but not for all cells)

But thanks for the info so far, the only problem I have is that I’m a little color blind


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

This data comes from a Vag-Com log of a modified 2004 R32 with a GIAC chip. It is just off the shelf software, not dyno tuned in any way. I am eventually going to use this data as the starting point for some standalone VVT control that I'm working on. 
There doesn't have to be compensation maps if it's closed loop. The factory frequency is fixed, eliminating the issues of tuning that loop differently. I have never measured it but a good check to see if a solenoid is oscillating fast enough for control is to see how it sounds. 
Pick the frequency first, then tune the loop.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_have anyone tried dyno a 24v without the vvt..?if i do not remember wrong..killa runs without vvt on his 24v standalone..

Yes, my car made 536whp @ 25psi and 555whp @ 30psi, hope that helps


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

Tom, are you sure you have no VVT ? I am pretty sure the C2 tunes not only utilize VVT but Jeff also tweaks the VVT maps.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

I'm sure that my camshaft is not advancing to the specified degree that is being requested, according to the logs we took of block 91.


----------



## granaldistomatopie (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

This might be a stupid question. Does the type and/or viscosity of oil play a role in VVT function?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (granaldistomatopie)*

Yes, at a given duty cycle the oil pressure will make a difference in how fast the cam moves. However, the way the stock ecu controls the actual cam angle, I'm not sure you would ever notice the effect of the oil viscosity.


----------



## VR-FIX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

i believe oil viscocity does play a role in how smooth the transition when the cams are retarded and advanced. by driving experience the 24v seems to have a smoother transition with 5w30 synthetic than thicker less quality oils. 
it can be felt when you you engage 5th gear (02a) at around 60kph or at 39mph and then apply wot. the feeling of the retarding to accomdate for increased torque at such low rpm makes you feel slight jerkiness when the lesser quality oil is used. 
experienced by multiple 24v with 02m and my 02a setup.


----------



## Alfoun (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (need_a_VR6)*

At first. This is my first post on here. Id like to send a big thanks to Paul(need a VR6) for his effort an kindness to share his experiences with us. You helped me a lot to build my first ecu MSQ. Excellent job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have a question. Does anyone know what position are those cams solenoids when disconnected. Because Im going to use Msq for start of my project and I dont want to drive it with camshaft retarded. Later on I will go for DTA or Emerald ecu. THnx 


_Modified by Alfoun at 10:11 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

With no power the camshafts are in the retarded position. I would recommend from 0-1200rpm to turn on the exhaust camshaft, the motor will idle a lot better. Intake makes a difference in the midrange but doesn't seem to be necessary for top end power.


----------



## Alfoun (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

Dont know how to turn it on. Those solenoids working on certain frequency like idle valves?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

They seem to like 200hz PWM, but can be operated with just an on/off output as long as the circuit is rated for it.


----------



## Alfoun (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sanjay24V (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 24v VVT Mapping (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

I do.









-Jeffrey Atwood

Do you have any dyno graphs of your tune vs stock on a 24V 2.8L N/A showing the gains in low end torque?


----------



## Alfoun (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Alfoun)*

Is there any chance to have an ignition map?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*









Not dyno tuned, but good and smooth street tune.


----------



## Alfoun (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

Thanks again


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Alfoun)*

Hardware load out for driving the cams using ms1 msnse boost control channel?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I'm using an IRLZ44 with the 10k/100ohm divider on the gate, and a 1n4002 on the drain, source grounded.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Has anyone transcribed those cam advance charts into a more readable table? Load vs RPM? 

And has anyone experimented with the cam advance after fitment of, say, 268/264 cams?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I thought I had posted a load vs rpm graph, if you want a table I will have to do it by hand.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I thought I had posted a load vs rpm graph, if you want a table I will have to do it by hand.


 You did and it was much appreciated but the coloured areas are tricky to relate to a 20x14 table in my SEM's software. 

Don't worry about another table. I managed to cobble together a 20x14 table from your graphs and got it working nicely. 

I used 80hz for the solenoid freq, 60% PWM holding table and a PID of P-300, I-30, D-60 with 0.01 sec refresh. Max PWM 85%, Min 40%. 

It's interesting to see the effects of oil viscosity, even with 5/30. When cold, 60% PWM whacks it right open to 52 deg advance. When the oil is hot, 60% doesn't even move the variator at all. 
Quite tricky finding the right set of numbers for all oil temps and acceleration rates / rpm. 

I'm happy enough with it for now. The actual advance only drifts a degree or 2 either side of target, which can't be felt. 

Many thanks for your efforts with the graphs. It is the only VVT mapping info I can find on the net :thumbup: 

I will get my 268 cams in and see what effects the VVT has then.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

To get it right you really need angle control. I would take out the i/d terms until you can hit your target angles across temps and long time based changes. Then go back to i/d to tune those out, and you might not need d at all on this kind of loop. 

If you can disable control until you hit a clt threshold it makes it easier as well. The only issue is that is you are speed density the fueling wont adjust for it other then the o2 loop.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

To get it right I need to dust off the factory ME7 computer, but where's the fun in that?  

These winter morning oil temps are presenting some fun PID loop challenges, but 500P, 50I, 50D plus a slight increase to 65% for the base PWM table, seems to be a winner for me  

My ECU includes modified PID maths for difficult to control cam systems, such as Toyota & Nissan but the same setting works well for these Hydraulik Ring sysems too.


----------



## Stylist07 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey Josh or Jeff

I was wondering if I could get some help with my came install?

I bought a set of Schrick 272/264 cams and also add and larger 2.25" dual exhaust ove the weekend and once I got the exhaust bolted up and the cams timed and install I started the car but no I'm having Misfires in Cyl. 1 and some times in Cyl. 5&6 ????

I'm also having my driving side cats getting extremely Hott while I get the Misfires??? I have looked at every thread or DIY on the web on how to install these cams plusi have taken them apart and put back together at least 4-5 times already and I still keep getting the misfires and my driver cat is extremely hot too? 

I can't seem to figure out what the hell is going wrong with my install and I would love to be able to enjoy this damn car some day against ;-)

These aremy upgrade as of now

BW & UM E85 Tune
UM DSG Tune
Schrick 272/264 cams
Larger 2.25" SS Dual Exhaust
OEM Modded Airbox with K&N Filter

Any help would be great!!!!!! 

Stylist :wave:


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Unmm..how about a vagcom scan?

Your cat is getting hot from unburnt fuel and could melt and be ruined.

When's the last time the coil packs were swapped out?

Check the plugs lately?


- Josh


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Whats this have to do with vvt?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Nothing. 


- Josh


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Good!!


----------



## turbo_fb (May 18, 2006)

Stylist07, I have the same issue as you.
Installed harder springs and TT cams on my R32..
Exhaust mainfold is glowing on idle and it's shooting in the exhaust when I give it throttle.
Seems like the vvt wheel can't keep the cams in "zero" position or something.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

It is likely your cam timing is off.


----------



## mikeyanxu (Sep 13, 2012)

mark. Good information.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If anyone has logs of an 06 up TT 3.2 or A3 or mk5 R32 I could map those as well.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Paul, that's easy. Send a PM to user Pal. He has an '08 TT 3.2 6-speed


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

Lots of incredible info on here 👍


----------



## mk1turbo (Mar 13, 2002)

Anyone know if it possible to get contact between valve and piston when you play with the cam timing. Oem cams.

Tom Rune


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Not afaik. We've played with my cam timing on schrick 268/264 and 272/272. 

I am currently running 280/272 on the same adjusted cam file. No issues.


----------

